# canada or australia?



## rainmate (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi 
which is the better option for migration between canada or australia?
Some of my view are..

1) climate wise Canada is very cold--> Au is mixed season.
2) Canada is too far for Asians--> but Au known for racial harass.
3) Job availability good in Canada--> Very hard to find even casual jobs in Au.

Expats,

please through your comments and describe pros and cons of each country.

Thanks


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

I have same questions and same concerns...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rainmate said:


> 1) climate wise Canada is very cold--> Au is mixed season.


Canada has mixed seasons and, since it is the second largest country in the world, it has several different climates.





> 2) Canada is too far for Asians--> but Au known for racial harass.



Canada's location doesn't seem to be an issue for the tens of thousands of Asians who currently live here. And Canada's west coast is closer to Asia than Australia is.




> 3) Job availability good in Canada--> Very hard to find even casual jobs in Au.



Again, this depends entirely on location. Jobs won't be available in rural Saskatchewan while they will be available in larger urban areas.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You qualify for immigration to both countries?

There are some bad weather area's in Australia too. I've never been there, but I think Tasmania has some pretty cold winters too. There are heat waves (with drought). And there have been some terrible floods.

You will find people in Canada who aren't too keen about Asians, who will think there are way too many of them. 

And about job availability: lots of places in Canada with high unemployment rates.

Does this mean that Australia is better than Canada? Or that Canada is better than Australia? No. Because it's not possible to say 1 is better overall than the other, since it's something very personal. 
I am very happy where I live, but there are lots and lots of places in Canada where I don't want to live. Does that mean that those places are no good places to live? Not at all. It means that it would not be a good fit for me (based on local culture, climate, religion, education, job opportunities, landscape,..).
And I am sure that there will be places in Australia too where I can be happy.

What kind of job do you have?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

rainmate said:


> 1) climate wise Canada is very cold--> Au is mixed season.
> 2) Canada is too far for Asians--> but Au known for racial harass.
> 3) Job availability good in Canada--> Very hard to find even casual jobs in Au.


Why are you moving? For weather or a better life? According to your implied judgement, Au has the better weather but Can has less racial harassment and more job availability. So, what do you think? However, please consider that few if any people here will know the current status of both countries.


----------



## rainmate (Feb 8, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> Why are you moving? For weather or a better life? According to your implied judgement, Au has the better weather but Can has less racial harassment and more job availability. So, what do you think? However, please consider that few if any people here will know the current status of both countries.





EVHB said:


> You qualify for immigration to both countries?
> 
> There are some bad weather area's in Australia too. I've never been there, but I think Tasmania has some pretty cold winters too. There are heat waves (with drought). And there have been some terrible floods.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for comments.
I have Australia PR, i am not sure we can obtain another commonwealth country PR. Just started to think since i had a visit to Adelaide and understand the reality from ground that it is hard to get a job there( my field is electronics/engg trade). Also it is aware that whichever big cities like Sydney/Melbourne you go need to start from odd jobs to base level and so on.
I don't know much about Canada, heard Vancouver or Toronto have good opportunities.. seniors please advice..
Dear expats, above said all are my views or worries.. please through your comments if you know better thoughts about ..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You probably will have to step down the ladder here too. They say that, on average, it takes 5-7 years to get back to the level you once were in your home country. For some it will go faster, for a lot it will not.


----------

